# Small chocolate cakes



## craig5977 (May 4, 2018)

I need some help please. i was in manila awhile ago and at the SM mall, they had someone selling small chocolate cakes by the dozen, but i cannot find the box and wanted to know the brand name and inquire about a franchise.
If anyone could help point me in the right direction i would appreciate it.
Thanks for any help.
Have a great day!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I performed a quick search of small chocolate cakes in Manila and found at least 10 spots so it appears many spots. My favorite cake store is Red Ribbon and all their many varieties of chocolate cake but I don't recall them selling individual small cakes.


----------



## craig5977 (May 4, 2018)

Thanks, this place was a small food stall in the mall, maybe 2m by 2 m and the machine that made the small cakes had a belt system that the batter went in one side and was cooked and came out the other end done, in a small loop, they had chocolate inside.

I tried searching the net but havent found it yet, will have to look when i get back to Manila


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I looked under SM Mall cakes and found something that sounds familiar called "Churros con chocolate by dulcinea" here's another link to the SM cake shops it only gives names and then the links don't seem to work. https://www.smsupermalls.com/shops/dining/breadspastriesempanada/


----------

